# Good Netflix Instant Movies



## Nathan Drake (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sure (hopeful) that many of us that have the ability to, have Netflix, or at least the Instant service. Now, there is a lot of no name movies on there. You hit a point where you're bored, go to Netflix on your PS3, Wii, 360, 3DS, or maybe your good 'ol PC, and start looking through the masses of movies that just don't look that appealing. Eventually you click on one that piques your curiosity, and you check it out. Maybe it's because you were expecting to be terribly disappointed, maybe it's because it was genuinely incredible, but regardless, you found gold. Maybe you want to let other people know about these great movies but don't know where to. Well, I'm lazy enough that I didn't even attempt to search for a topic like this. Instead, I made this beauty for you all to share your great experiences from.

One that I enjoyed recently that was suggested to me:

*Rubber*







A group of individuals are invited out into the desert to watch a movie about a tire with the ability to blow up the heads of people, and flat out blow up smaller animals. The movie is creatively weird, and the message of there being no reason is displayed quite prominently throughout. It is thoroughly enjoyably, and I recommend it to anybody looking for something interesting to watch.​
Now I want to know what you all have enjoyed. I'd prefer that suggestions of big name movies aren't given. I get it, the likes of Pulp Fiction, Toy Story 3, Kick Ass, etc., are all fairly enjoyable to the majority of people. What I'm really looking for are those movies that the average person browsing is likely just to scan over. 

*A list of things not to suggest*:
- Absolutely no big name, AAA titles
- Avoid TV shows
- That means avoid anime too, there are other places for that
- Things that were "so bad they were good" ~ for most people, they will just be bad

Other then the terms above, anything goes. I'd like to see what some of you may have found.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 7, 2011)

Well this is one movie I liked. I'll put it in the same format.
*Adventures of Power*




Against his old man's (Michael McKean) wishes, a hopelessly dorky guy named Power (Ari Gold) up and jets out of his dingy hometown of Lode, N.M., to follow through on his ambition to become the greatest air drummer the world has ever witnessed.​
It has its ups and downs but I found it to be pretty funny and somewhat interesting instead of the "Well.. this is gonna be total shit" thoughts I was having before hand. I'd recommend it if you're looking for something a bit silly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw Mystery Team on the Netflix Instant Queue. That movie is hilarious.

It's got Don Glover in it (Troy from Community) and he's absolutely hilarious. The movie itself is a great comedy and made my buddies and I cry with laughter, something that can't be said for a lot of movies in recent memory.

EDIT: I know we're supposed to avoid "So bad that it's good" but the 1960's Spiderman cartoon is on the Instant Queue, and that's where most of the memes come from (personally I find the memes to be hilarious).


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

The year is 2071, a few days before Halloween. A deadly virus is being released in the capital city of Mars, and the government has issued a 300 million woolong reward, the largest bounty in history, for the capture of whoever is behind it. The bounty hunter crew of the spaceship Bebop; Spike, Faye, Jet, Ed and Ein, take the case with hopes of cashing in the great bounty. But the mystery surrounding the man responsible, Vincent Volaju, goes deeper than they ever imagined, and they are not the only ones hunting him. The original creators of the virus have dispatched an agent named Electra to deal with Vincent, as well as take out anyone who might uncover the truth behind his murderous crusade against the Martian government. As the hunt for the man with no past and no future continues to escalate, the fate of Mars rests with the Bebop crew, a responsibility they aren't so sure they can handle.​
This is a great movie in my opinion, even if you don't like anime you might want to give this a shot.  It doesn't fall prey to anime cliches and the voice acting amazing.  The music is great, the animation is smooth and fluid, the characters are memorable, and the story is interesting.  If you like guns, space, martial arts, a good story, and blood, you'' want to give this movie a shot.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Just sayin', I'm watching every movie suggested that I haven't seen yet. I've been enjoying movies often the past week or so, and it is slowly becoming a ritual. I support the suggestion of Mystery Team, also. I saw that movie awhile ago, and it is hilarious.

*Knockaround Guys*






The wannabe sons of mobsters go to a remote town in the Midwest, and get themselves into more trouble than anyone could anticipate.​
This movie is an older one (2001) that was suggested to me by my friend a few nights ago. It isn't amazing, but it is an hour and a half, stays interesting and you get to see Vin Diesel kick some major ass. If you have about an hour and a half to spare with nothing to do, it is worth watching. It got utterly thrashed on Rotten Tomatoes (19% I believe), but I found it to be better than that. I'm not sure how popular this one is, but I definitely never see it on any list of movies I should see.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 9, 2011)

InstantWatcher is cool place to check out for popular streaming videos on Netflix


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> InstantWatcher is cool place to check out for popular streaming videos on Netflix



That just taught me that Hobo with a Shotgun is on instant. That movie is apparently over the top violent, and a few of my senior buddies (now graduated) from last year thought it was incredible. I know what I'm watching tonight!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 9, 2011)

This is probably one of the funniest movies I have ever seen. It's meant for stoners, but even if you don't smoke, as long as you don't expect much of a serious movie, this one will give you lots of laughs.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hobo with a Shotgun*






This gory, gleefully over-the-top revenge fantasy stars Rutger Hauer as the Hobo, a bum who rolls into town hoping to start over, only to find his adopted city saturated in violence and ruled by a vicious crime lord known as the Drake (Brian Downey). The Hobo's answer? Pick up his handy pump-action scattergun and start laying waste to crooks, corrupt cops and every other lowlife who crosses his path.​
Oh man, oh man, OHHH MAAAAAAN, this was so worth watching. I just don't know what to say about it. Oh, and this no name actor, Molly Dunsworth, is pretty sexy in it too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Oh man, oh man, OHHH MAAAAAAN, this was so worth watching. I just don't know what to say about it.


The minute this was brought up I went to watch it with a friend in an XBL Party. I'd have to say my reaction is just about the same. ._.
As soon as the beginning incident with actor Robb Wells ("Ricky" of _Trailer Park Boys_) happened I was pretty much on the edge of my seat bed with my jaw on the floor. I second this suggestion


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2011)

Audition is a good korean horror flick
Blood: The Last Vampire is a live action version of the anime, and surprisingly good.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 9, 2011)

Saw a couple of good movies by Edward Burns on Netflix

Nice Guy Johnny

and

The Groomsmen


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

So we're exempting anime movies as well?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 9, 2011)

...exempting?

do you mean "allowing" or "not allowing" by that?

It's stated in the OP...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A list of things not to suggest:
> - Absolutely no big name, AAA titles
> - Avoid TV shows
> - *That means avoid anime too, there are other places for that*
> - Things that were "so bad they were good" ~ for most people, they will just be bad



...and no anime has been suggested aside from yours...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> ...exempting?
> 
> do you mean "allowing" or "not allowing" by that?
> 
> ...


Well it was the fact that he said "that means".  I assumed by that he meant "No anime series"


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 9, 2011)

I see what you mean.  I guess I just took anime to mean anime.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> I see what you mean.  I guess I just took anime to mean anime.


In any case, that's the last anime I'll submit.

If you want a bad movie that is in no way good but you like pretty girls you can watch the awful movie that is American Pie: Beta House...God is that movie awful, but there are hot girls if you really want to go through with it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 10, 2011)

Anime movies, I don't mind to a certain degree. If it's the likes of a Naruto "movie" or a Pokemon movie, you don't need to suggest it. Those with interest will already know of its existence and seek it out on their own. Something like what machomuu suggested is fine. I'm not huge on anime, but it's nice to find movies based on anime that aren't stereotypical in nature.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 13, 2011)

*Paper Man*






Through special friendships with a teenage girl, Abby (Emma Stone), and an imaginary superhero named Captain Excellent (Ryan Reynolds), frustrated novelist Richard (Jeff Daniels) experiences a second adolescence, which helps him discover a completely new way of life. Husband-and-wife team Michele Mulroney and Kieran Mulroney write and direct this funny drama that also stars Lisa Kudrow, Hunter Parrish and Kieran Culkin.​
What I saw certainly was not what I was expecting. The film was beautiful and just excellent all around. Emma Stone in a serious role kinda blew my mind, and she did an excellent job. Makes me wonder why she has grounded herself in comedies so much. Probably because of her acting career really starting with Superbad (with no recorded work beforehand that I made it a point to find), but still. Jeff Daniels' character is very interesting in a few ways. Ryan Reynolds just makes one funny looking superhero, and pulls off his role fairly well.


--------------------------

Sorry for double posting. It's been a few days of no activity though and I wanted to post a new one.


----------

